# suche bestimmten effekt in sony vegas



## soomon (4. Januar 2009)

moin,

ich suche einen bestimmen effekt in sony vegas, und zwar will ich, dass:

man erst das eine bild sieht, dann das andere, dann wieder das erste, wieder das zweite, und das immer schneller werdend.

kennt man ja aus einigen filmen, wird meistens mit einem blitzlicht oder sonstigem beendet.
gibts das in sony vegas? wie heisst dieser effekt?

thx & greets,
soomon


----------



## darkframe (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,

so genau weiß ich nicht, was Du meinst, aber wenn es darum geht, zwei verschiedene Bilder auf die beschriebene Art und Weise anzeigen zu lassen, glaube ich nicht, dass Du dazu in irgendeinem Programm einen vorgefertigten Effekt finden wirst. Das klingt nach Handarbeit.

Machen lässt sich das natürlich. Man zeigt z.B: Bild 1 eine Sekunde lang, dann Bild 2 für eine Sekunde. Nun kommt wieder Bild 1, für z.B. 20 Frames, dann Bild 2 mit 20 Frames, usw., usw. Das kannst Du alles selber machen. Du musst einfach nur die Bilder immer wieder neu in die Timeline legen und in der Darstellungslänge anpassen. So irre viel Arbeit ist das gar nicht. Den letzten Teil kannst Du kopieren und dann beliebig oft wieder einfügen.


----------



## soomon (6. Januar 2009)

naja halt 2 bilder abwechseln und dabei immer schneller werden )
ist schon genau das was ich suche.
schade, dachte dafür gäbs vllt was, gibt doch sonst au alles^^


----------



## Sierb (6. Januar 2009)

soomon hat gesagt.:


> naja halt 2 bilder abwechseln und dabei immer schneller werden )
> ist schon genau das was ich suche.
> schade, dachte dafür gäbs vllt was, gibt doch sonst au alles^^




Ich nehm mal an, du fängst grad an. Ich will dir keine falschen Hoffnungen amchen, darum sag ich dir, dass 99% der Dinge die man mit Vegas und seinen Freunden machen kann, nicht vorgefertigt irgendwo sind.


----------



## soomon (6. Januar 2009)

Sierb hat gesagt.:


> Ich nehm mal an, du fängst grad an.


richtig =)


Sierb hat gesagt.:


> Ich will dir keine falschen Hoffnungen amchen, darum sag ich dir, dass 99% der Dinge die man mit Vegas und seinen Freunden machen kann, nicht vorgefertigt irgendwo sind.


mist^^


----------



## darkframe (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,

mir ist noch eingefallen, dass man das in Vegas vermutlich mit einem Script erledigen könnte. Nur ... das Script müsste noch jemand schreiben ...


----------

